# Sober surge pricing should not exceed 2.0x



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's just think about this one second, around time people leave work, it always surges in DC..however, sometimes uber get greedy and set the surge at 4x..who in their right mind would take an Uber at that price? Keep in mind these are professional, educated riders that works in the city...not some hood rat who can't count to 20 without taking off his shoes...

At that price they'll just cab it and we lose out on a potential 2x fare...



Question here, has anyone ever given a 4x surge price during non drunk hours to sober people? Just curious


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Raider said:


> Question here, has anyone ever given a 4x surge price during non drunk hours to sober people? Just curious


Event pricing, usually OSU games around here. We don't see more than the 2x range around here if there isn't something going on or Fri/Sat drunk hours.


----------



## Nota pirate (May 1, 2015)

I take it your assuming these (hood rats) have all their fingers and toes?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Seattle here. Answer is yes, all the time.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

1.8 is the highest ive ever driven sober and it was to Dulles airport.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Uber doesn't "set it", it's based off rider demand. Don't like take a cab


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

As a pax I paid a 4x surge. Was stuck in Clarendon and no taxi's would go to Maryland. I found someone who had a car in Georgetown so took the uber there and it was like $36. It was my first ride so I had $20 credit and it only cost me $16 and the other person drive me home. Just had a nice 2.1 $71 fare from Bethesda to DC last week. Have done a lot of 2.5 xl surges when Georgetown has a basketball game and the students are going to the game. Highest probably was a 2.8, got a few of those back when it stop surged


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> Let's just think about this one second, around time people leave work, it always surges in DC..however, sometimes uber get greedy and set the surge at 4x..who in their right mind would take an Uber at that price? Keep in mind these are professional, educated riders that works in the city...not some hood rat who can't count to 20 without taking off his shoes...
> 
> At that price they'll just cab it and we lose out on a potential 2x fare...
> 
> Question here, has anyone ever given a 4x surge price during non drunk hours to sober people? Just curious


when I see a surge, I avoid the area, because at SUV/Black prices ( what I drive ) no one's going to pay multiples of 4 bucks a mile.


----------

